
How Trump Is Outspending Every 2020 Democrat on Facebook - josefresco
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/05/21/us/politics/trump-2020-facebook-ads.html
======
josefresco
So many questions: Assuming a similar playbook to 2016, does Facebook (and
Google for that matter) have "embedded" employees working in the Trump
campaign? What about Biden?

